# Grey's Anatomy star Katherine Heigl rescues 33 dogs



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Katherine-Heigl, co-star of Greys Anatomy teamed up with Best Friends Animal Society this week to rescue 33 small breed dogs from overcrowded animal shelters in Los Angeles. The rescue was part of a nationwide program called Pup My Ride.

The Pup program removes small dogs that have been abandoned and turned over to large city animal shelters. The pups are taken to communities where there are too few little canines; and adopts them into loving new homes. The 33 dogs rescued this week were transported to Salt Lake City where the demand for little dogs is very high.

Heigl, who loves animals and owns four rescued pups named Weezer, Stella, Romeo and Piper, even recruited her mother for the project. The two women were highlighted on the TV entertainment show, Access Hollywood which showed the process of moving the orphaned dogs to their new homes. Heigl, who is a self-proclaimed rescue addict recently adopted another homeless Lab mix, but this time it was a gift for her T.V. co-star and friend T.R. Knight.

Pup My Ride is an important program to city animal shelters because it looks at the problem of pet overpopulation as a nationwide predicament. It strives to lighten the load of severely overcrowded shelters that must resort to euthanizing homeless pets. Every year 3-4 million cats and dogs are killed in animal shelters because of overcrowding.

Pup My Ride focuses on rescuing small dogs because they are in high demand and can easily find new homes. In 2008 the Best Friends program saved 650 small breed dogs.

Kate Schnepel, associate director for Best Friends says, The Program is fast making a dent in the problem of discarded pets sent to already overwhelmed and understaffed municipal shelters.
Heigl has worked hard with Best Friends to make this program a success. She has presented the group with a grant to ensure that Pup My Ride continues to save lives. Pup My Ride joins another successful rescue and transport program sponsored by PETSMART Charities called Rescue Waggin.
View attachment 15823

Grey's Anatomy star saved 33 orphaned
dogs when she teamed up with "Pup My
Ride" a program with Best Friends.

Pet Rescue Examiner: Grey's Anatomy star Katherine Heigl rescues 33 dogs


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, I like her now 

Good to hear the celebrites are rescuing dogs - It's going to get publicity so other people will get involved!!! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats very good news, wish we had more stars like this in the UK! I do think that Paul O'Grady giving a spot on his show for rescue dogs was a good idea tho!


----------

